# A100 Owners taking action against locked bootloader!



## pr0crast1nate (Jan 24, 2012)

Brought this over from XDA, please sign the petition and/or donate anything you can! Let's get this thing unlocked!

That's right! We, the owners of the A100, are tired of the locked bootloader on our tablets. So we're raising a bounty to interest some of the more skilled devs to crack it!

The rules are simple, you can crack the existing bootloader, use alternate recovery, 2nd init or whatever means you want.

We're also starting a petition to Acer in the wake of the success with such devices as the Transformer Prime. Thanks to enyce9 at xda for taking charge of this! http://www.change.or...let-bootloader#

Please, if you can spare anything, donate by clicking below! Thanks from all the A100 owners!


----------

